

“Trademark King” Wants Apple.com, YouTube.com, Target.com, Google.com Trademarks - bhartzer
http://domainnamewire.com/2014/12/01/trademark-king-wants-apple-com-youtube-com-target-com-google-com-elton-john-trademarks/

======
mtmail
88 trademark applications, so it's not like they registered a whole
dictionary. Maybe a marketing campaign to get their name out?

